# Good links anyone for senior dog health?



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

My senior jrt (nearly 14 yrs) collapsed whilst out on a walk this morning. He landed on his nose with his legs splayed and just lay there, fully conscious but a little disorientated. Within a few minutes he was able to be righted into a sit when I picked him up and carried him home.

I took him to the vet who checked his heart and said it sounded ok and was probably a neurological issue. He also checked his abdomen on my request as it is a little distended but did not feel any signs of excess fluid.

The wee guy is lying beside me right now, his breathing is a little laboured and I suspect he has discomfort (abdominal) from the way he is lying and has been for the past few days, he's twitching a lot too.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Could be any number of things, which you unfortunately won't be able to tell without more diagnostics (bloodwork, radiographs would be a good place to start)...my old husky/Rottie mix was getting progressively weaker and more ataxic (wobbly) in his hind end over the last couple months. I put him to sleep about two weeks ago. :-(

As far as general health links, I always like: http://www.veterinarypartner.com/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Could be any number of things, which you unfortunately won't be able to tell without more diagnostics (bloodwork, radiographs would be a good place to start)...my old husky/Rottie mix was getting progressively weaker and more ataxic (wobbly) in his hind end over the last couple months. I put him to sleep about two weeks ago. :-(
> 
> As far as general health links, I always like: http://www.veterinarypartner.com/


Thanks for the link Maren, I'll browse around. I don't intend going down an investigative route with him, I don't want him interfered with...see what happens.


----------

